# New jig



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Here is another use for a feather board. I needed some thin strips recently but didn't have the jig to make them. I modified the feather board (skateboard bearing) and it works great.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I don't have any of them fancy feather boards (I make my own out of scrap), but I did want a thin rip jig.. so like most of my stuff, more scrap was used to make it and a diy miter slot lock.










They do come in pretty handy and I use mine on both the BS and TS.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## AlBTha (Feb 22, 2012)

Good Idea with the bearing. I just used a pointed stick.

I like building fixtures and jigs.

Al


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

MrUnix: that is just what I want to make,what source for the bearings and what size would work?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Looks like a 3/4" od 1/4" Id bearing. Awesome idea and happen to have a similar one handy. Good stuff.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> MrUnix: that is just what I want to make,what source for the bearings and what size would work?


I really don't remember off hand.. I have a ton of old bearings in a box that I keep from restored machines when I put in new ones, so I just grabbed one that looked like it would work. I think it was a Fafnir S1KDD (equiv. to a Timkin R4AZZ), which has the dimensions TheFridge mentioned (0.75" OD, 0.25" ID). Or… it might have been a 608LL which is just a hair bigger, and you can find them all over the place really cheap since they are most commonly used in skateboards (probably what DKV used in his featherboard mod). I don't think it is all that critical though.. heck, 6200 thrust bearings from a band saw would probably be just fine.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: Remember folks, don't throw away those old bearings… you never know what uses you might find for them


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Great idea. Very innovative.


----------

